# Winegard Satelite



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone use these and if so, what cable service do you use? 

I had the worst experience today trying to get Dish Net hooked up. The installer new absolutely nothing about hooking up anything to an Rv. I'm not even sure he could have hooked it up in my house for that matter.

So, after 3 hours of trying to hook this up, he gave up and said it won't work. So, I cancelled with Dish and i',m going to try Direct Tv.

Before you ask, I made sure all the switches in the satelite were set to Dish Network setting. 

Since i'm no longer going to use them, I switched them all to Direct Tv settings.

Is it really this freaking complicated? :headknock


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We use a Winegard Carryout auto dome using DirectV. I can set it up and within 3 to 5 minutes we have a connection on both receivers in the RV.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Well. I'm gonna give Direct Tv a shot. You have to ask yourself. When they offer a plan that is specifically for Rv's, wouldn't you think that they would have trained there technicians to at least no how to do an install?


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know which Winegard you have, but I have helped several friends install the Winegard Travlr on their RV's and it was plug and play. They all used Direct and the installation was a breeze. Took them out of the box, followed the installation instructions and turned them on and they worked. Maybe the Dish installer couldn't read.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I had your same problem. The Winegard people told me some dish receivers will not work with their antenna. I have 2 dish boxes one works the other no, Winegard can tell you which dish model will work.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am assuming from your post you are going with Direct TV. If so, this is what I did. I downloaded the Hookup instructions for the Winegard we have which is the small portable one. (Don't have the model number right now it is in our RV at Lake Conroe). The Azimuth and the other positions) correspond to zip codes but I remember Sargent (where the rig was before) was the same as Cypress. Then I pointed the Satellite by hand and slowly moved the base in a circle while I could hear the beeping and then picked the best signal and locked it in. The instructions were a bit confusing but after doing it once, I can get the satellite dialed in now. We have an extra receiver and leave it in the RV. I will PM you next weekend with step by step if you don't get it by then. If you call in they don't know how to do it at Direct TV either by the way.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Hookem-Guy81. The satelite I have is the Winegard Roadtrip Sd. It's a permanent fixture to the roof of the trailer. When it's turned on, it hunts for the satelite. It's got Dip Switches to be set either for Direct Tv, Bell Tv, or Dish Network. 

When I had Dish Network come out on Saturday, it was already set to there specs. When he left I changed them back to Direct Tv. since I already had the dome off.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dead Wait said:


> Thanks Hookem-Guy81. The satelite I have is the Winegard Roadtrip Sd. It's a permanent fixture to the roof of the trailer. When it's turned on, it hunts for the satelite. It's got Dip Switches to be set either for Direct Tv, Bell Tv, or Dish Network.
> 
> When I had Dish Network come out on Saturday, it was already set to there specs. When he left I changed them back to Direct Tv. since I already had the dome off.


That unit should work with Dish. Are you sure you dont have an issue with the coax running from the antennae to the receiver?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, you have the "Cadillac" model, and I have the "Tailgators" model. Mine is a smaller unit and probably more difficult to set up acutally than yours. No experience with your model. Hope you can get it working.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dead Wait said:


> Does anyone use these and if so, what cable service do you use?
> 
> I had the worst experience today trying to get Dish Net hooked up. The installer new absolutely nothing about hooking up anything to an Rv. I'm not even sure he could have hooked it up in my house for that matter.
> 
> ...


I would check it out myself. First hook up the cable "in from ant" to the receiver. If you do not appear to be getting a signal, leave it hooked up, and, go the the antennae. The coax should be getting 15-18 dc volts from the receiver. If there is no voltage, you have a continuity issue with the coax.
Is your tv seeing the receiver? It should show the "dish screen" with the receiver turned on and with the tv on the proper channel. If not, then, the reciever is not hooked up to the TV correctly. 
Are you using AV lines or coax cables? 
Your post here is vague on what the issue was, but, maybe the antennae is not working? It needs voltage to be able to find sats.

Yes, to answer your question, it is complicated, if the rv was not wired correctly!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

whatever happen to camping?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I think these days they call it, Glamping. LOL


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Dead Wait said:


> I think these days they call it, Glamping. LOL


Hence my screen name!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> whatever happen to camping?


A lot of people live in RV's permanently or long term.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We do.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> A lot of people live in RV's permanently or long term.


whatever happen to camping? nothing was said about living in a rv. after all, this is a camping fourm,right?:spineyes:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> whatever happen to camping? nothing was said about living in a rv. after all, this is a camping fourm,right?:spineyes:


Unless my eyes deceive me it says Camping Out and RV forum.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> Unless my eyes deceive me it says Camping Out and RV forum.


ok, you got me there. my bad:doowapsta


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)




----------

